
"Negawatts" Are the Future (ENOC) - amahadik
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2011/03/23/negawatts-are-the-future.aspx
======
spitfire
Amory lovins is big into the negaways/efficiency thing. While everyone croons
about renewable energy it turns out generating energy - renewable or not is
_expensive._

But saving energy is cheap, you pay for more insulation, your bill goes down
for life. It also gives you more freedom - you're less affected by energy
price shocks. At some point, you can even go very close to off grid (< $5/mo
electricity bill) Which is nice.

